# Does the introduction have a meaning?



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

I tried to be brave and innovative when I developed the introduction to this piece.
This somewhat atonal intro appears once again later in the middle of the piece which otherwise is fully tonal.
I would appreciate comments on the suitability of the intro or anything.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fthe-unheard-sound-de-la-mer-2-orchestra-and-piano


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I think that intro is a good idea, it gives a haunting sort of feel. I don't think it is actually atonal though, but has some oraginized disonance rather since there were a lot of tonal intervals. There were spots in the intro I would have avoided a few of the sharp disonance or instability where the 2 themes met. But I thought it was overall pretty good.


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks Phil for listening and for your comment.
In the last movement of his 9th symphony Beethoven contrasts a noisy intro with his famous melodic theme creating a feel of relief. I think this psychological effect is interesting.


----------

